# "In their boots", US Veteran created series



## Petard (23 Jan 2011)

Running now on the PBS channel is a series called "In their Boots". It follows the individual stories of US Veterans, the impact their service has had on their families and their communities. The program is also available on line.

http://intheirboots.com/itb/about-us.html

The program is the work of veterans that write, produce and direct their documentaries on topics they've chosen. They are supported by the Iraq Afghanistan Deployment Fund, and the over all program is produced by the Brave New Foundation.

It is a compelling show and worth watching. I had many of my preconceived notions of what it is like for US Service men and women challenged in many ways.
Sometimes heart breaking, other times it'll make you infuriated at the indifference these proud veterans often face, but certainly the high quality of the show is a testament to the dedication these veterans have for each other, and the high praise they have for their families that stand with them.


----------

